# what sealer over mineral oil ?



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

So, I just got my wifes jewelry box done in time for christmas but I hadn't thought ahead to how I would finish it. In haste I found I only had some pure mineral oil on hand and rubbed some of that on to bring out the grain.
Now I'd like to seal it with something. I have no access to shellac and was wondering if either clear water or oil based urethanes or acrylics will go over the mineral oil.
Any suggestions welcome.

I'll be posting pics of the build in the next few days.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't put anything over MO. Not sure anything would stick to it.
If it needs a new coating, I just wipe more on.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Just add more oil, you could buff it and then put wax over it. Next time seal the wood first then add your top coat. Iuse Danish oil which does go hard with effort> When it needs it, I just add another coat.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, looks like I'll go with more mineral oil when need.


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

If the box is dry and not sticky than you have options. The fear everyone has is putting a hard finish over a soft one, this can result in cracking. If your oil finish is soaked in and dry indicating your choice of wood is not preventing the oil from curing than a varnish or other can be applied. Simply test this on a piece of scrap. Remember make sure the oil is soaked in and dry. 

Many stains and finishes all contain mixtures of oil, thinner, varnish of some sort. There are finish techniques that prefer oil first to pop the figure and bring out the natural sheen in the wood deepening the look. This is then followed by multiple layers of alternating oil, poly.

Croatia doesnt allow shipment of shellac? It can be ordered in flakes and you make your own cut of it with denatured alcohol. Dumb american boy here, not familiar with international restrictions.


----------

